# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  algortmika

## MoskoSoft

ku mund te gjej nje tutorial ne shqip per te mesuar bazat e algoritmikes.

----------


## Borix

Te them te drejten, nuk di te ekzistojne libra (e jo me tutoriale) ne gjuhen shqipe ne lidhje me Algoritmiken. Personalisht, te rekomandoj nje liber nga *Donald Knuth* ne nje gjuhe te huaj qe ti njeh, duke besuar si ti njeh nje gjuhe te huaj dhe duke bere te ditur se librat e Knuth jane te perkthyera ne shume gjuhe te botes.

----------


## MoskoSoft

bro shume falemiderit po ku mund ta gjej kete liber.

----------


## Borix

ku te duash!

----------

